# Prior Operator in DC looking for help



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

Gents, recent army vet, used continuously through my career. But I'm out now, living in DC, moving into a new opportunity, training will be tough and demanding looking for a good source, clean and reliable (this is my career). Have many cycles under my belt, well experienced. Can't do tren due to the cardio and work load involved in my specialty. Looking oil and oral. Open to legit suggestions, not a bodybuilder, shooter. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

FallingSpear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2016)

Nobody here is going to provide you a source. It's not that kind of board.

Be advised anyone who contacts you thru pm is only looking to take your money.  You will likely not see anything in return.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

Let me correct myself, not looking to out a source. Looking to attract the attention of like persons who can point me in the right direction. When I say help I mean you see who I am what I'm about and reach out and point me in the right direction. Like I said I'm new here, one could view that see I'm in DC and reach out to me personally. You could also just post a hyperlink to a valued thread that would point me in the right direction. Not in group anymore, don't have easy access nor am I dumb enough to assume Google results to be legit. Point me in the right direction, I'm smart enough to figure out the rest.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

I also realize clowns will reach out to me in an effort to steal my money but someone who sees who I am could reach out and say hey read this post. Trying to find legits on any forum is like finding a needle in a haystack. But a good guy might guide me along as I go beyond getting issued by one of fellow warriors.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

I.e  you might be interested in this post. Every post I've read it's: there legit, they suck, no man it's fire, no man the room my money. Hyperlink a valid post.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry brother your in the wrong place, what was your mos/unit if you don't mind?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 16, 2016)

No one is going to point you in any direction for a source. We don't do that here.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd rather not say here. Green team.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> No one is going to point you in any direction for a source. We don't do that here.


Missed point, your articles are like fact checks. Maybe one article had momentum and good reviews, hyperlink said article. The rest would be for me to vet. Instead of implying I'm an ass for asking.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> Missed point, your articles are like fact checks. Maybe one article had momentum and good reviews, hyperlink said article. The rest would be for me to vet. Instead of implying I'm an ass for asking.



Sorry bud but iv got to call stolen valor, AAS is common among top tier units, and it's BLUE team for friendly GREEN zone for safe area...you should be ashamed, a real operator could get gear in DC easier than anywhere else....also, XE and all the other top dogs have their own sources for any/everything they need. Seeing as your clearly implying contractor work...

Be real, we are all grown men here, plenty of ex/current military no doubt... You sound like some skinny kid who plays too much call of duty.

Where's a ban hammer when you need one -_-


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry being a dick while drilunk


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

Are you knew to this? Blue is seals. Green is not. Green is indig violence on blue. Green is the replacement or sub for blue in theater. I said I didn't want to say, green was vague enough for those in the actual know. I was tier 1 and was referred here (dc) by an old friend. You would also know us old crusty guys get recruited and then contracted  by our new employer. They have very few full time employees, who mostly support ops from hq. You hang around with a lot of meat heads and hang on their every word and think you know much, truth is it all checks out by my very vague but accurate statement. Green on blue violence is something you learned from sitting at a desk and watching blue force tracker.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

Test plus vodka plus long day makes big Mike a big asshole


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

Even an a grade f 11b who got shuffled in on the sly after 9/11 would have brains enough not to ask strangers for drugs.... Real men recognise real men, even my fat ass was able to walk into a gym one of my bros pointed me to to get gear. Go home kid


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> If you were talking to me face to face I would be curbstomping you right now....all the people who died serving our country for a coward like you to impersonate an operator of all things.... If I could hack computers I would find you... But unfortunately I'm about as much a computer hacker as you are an operator...lucky you...


Also, I don't get angry on the internet, what's the point, your threatening me with violence but yet I feel no need to reply back. That's easy, I know who I am and I don't hide behind a keyboard. I don't need to prove myself, a year ago I sat on a flight line for months in irbil waiting, that was a time I was mad, but once we got the weather we needed I was able to take out that frustration. Technically since you know so much I was 9 at that time. Do you feel less like an ass clown now as we used to say EATADIK.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Even an a grade f 11b who got shuffled in on the sly after 9/11 would have brains enough not to ask strangers for drugs.... Real men recognise real men, even my fat ass was able to walk into a gym one of my bros pointed me to to get gear. Go home kid, stick around too long and I may just learn to hack and find your phony faggot ass


I never asked for drugs, I never said I want x compound. I said hey any fellow men out there in the area who can point me in the right direction our meet up. I'm sorry your day, but don't read the internet or read these boards and pretend you know stuff you obviously don't.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm sorry that I did not read the rules and conduct myself appropriately. I'm sure your all good and helpful people. With one major exception. I will reach out to my guys down south. Sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok let's calm down. This forum ain't for u bro. We don't hyperlink shit or whatever you're talking about. Were not gonna tell u what labs are good. No ones gonna point u in the right direction. If u want to learn and share experiences about aas/training then stick around. If you're as bad ass as u say u are then you should have no problem finding a source. Won't happen here tho.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> I never asked for drugs, I never said I want x compound. I said hey any fellow men out there in the area who can point me in the right direction our meet up. I'm sorry your day, but don't read the internet or read these boards and pretend you know stuff you obviously don't.



Your on the internet...one a site that explicitly says It IS NOT A SOURCE BOARD, asking people you didn't even introduce yourself to for drugs (indirectly tho it may be).....you lost this argument before I even replied, you lost the second you signed up here... You can get a secretive contract but can't find roids???? You wrangled an 11x contract and got into a tier 1 unit before you hit 30 and can't find roids?! Or are you some freak of nature who got 18x??? Even more reason to call bullshit. Good day low test faggot, good day


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok let's calm down. This forum ain't for u bro. We don't hyperlink shit or whatever you're talking about. Were not gonna tell u what labs are good. No ones gonna point u in the right direction. If u want to learn and share experiences about aas/training then stick around. If you're as bad ass as u say u are then you should have no problem finding a source. Won't happen here tho.



I'm learning that now. I misread my initial searching. I appreciate your candor without coming off as an ass. I will redirect my efforts elsewhere. I was also going someone would reach out get to know me, relate and build a local friendship, and a good source. Like I said I have connects in NC.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok like I said both of u relax. He didn't know the rules. Now he does. No need to keep bickering about it.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok like I said both of u relax. He didn't know the rules. Now he does. No need to keep bickering about it.



Agreed, just never appreciated a keyboard hero. I know who they are. Consider it deescelated.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

But not before I tell fatmike sorry you misjudged me. You won't make many friends that way. But one would question who would want to befriend such a pompous ass. It's best to never judge anyone over the internet especially if they are being polite and humble. I simply explained my circumstances, not how much better I am then anyone else. Sorry fatmike that you misunderstood me. If you need an outlet for your anger I'd be more than happy to take you to the range and buy you a beer.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> Agreed, just never appreciated a keyboard hero. I know who they are. Consider it deescelated.



Shadowspear has hundreds of members, moderated by a former full bird from army intel. They require verification, all socom/jsoc welcome, check it out...brother. Not a keyboard hero, but test doesn't exactly help with my temper. I wouldn't recommend meeting up with strangers or buying potentially toxic substances off the net. It's incredibly risky. Please be cautious whoever you are. Jail is not pretty, I promise.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't know anything about the military, but a forum is nothing without members.  We aren't a source board but we are a family . You may choose to stick around, learn and contribute. If you do we'd be glad to have you aboard. And mikey. We all like u here bro, but remember threatening other members is a bannable offense. Hate to see u gone over something like that.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 16, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> I don't know anything about the military, but a forum is nothing without members.  We aren't a source board but we are a family . You may choose to stick around, learn and contribute. If you do we'd be glad to have you aboard. And mikey. We all like u here bro, but remember threatening other members is a bannable offense. Hate to see u gone over something like that.



Sorry bros, test+vodka+internet=extra dumb version of me. My apologies :-( didn't mean to offend or threaten


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 16, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Sorry bros, test+vodka+internet=extra dumb version of me. My apologies :-( didn't mean to offend or threaten


Ur good bro.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Shadowspear has hundreds of members, moderated by a former full bird from army intel. They require verification, all socom/jsoc welcome, check it out...brother. Not a keyboard hero, but test doesn't exactly help with my temper. I wouldn't recommend meeting up with strangers or buying potentially toxic substances off the net. It's incredibly risky. Please be cautious whoever you are. Jail is not pretty, I promise.


Just for clarification, I am fully vetted through Shadowspear. I've also requested my acount be deleted due to the nature of our dialogue. I might've went about this the wrong way and I never should've engaged. But I might be back to vet anything I acquire. Thanks to all who helped calm this situation down. Sorry it turned into such ashitshow.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 16, 2016)

Falling, if you were in fact CAG as your posts are implying; thanks. 
Feel free to come back and ask if anyone as experience with xyz, I will just tell you this. 
Don't use a .com, make friends in person. Internet open source is so frequently changing even if it was good today, it could be bad tomorrow.
Good luck, stay safe, and you have a good in.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 16, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Falling, if you were in fact CAG as your posts are implying; thanks.
> Feel free to come back and ask if anyone as experience with xyz, I will just tell you this.
> Don't use a .com, make friends in person. Internet open source is so frequently changing even if it was good today, it could be bad tomorrow.
> Good luck, stay safe, and you have a good in.



Thank you for being welcoming and polite, I certainly appreciate it.  learned a lesson, and I believe I had initially gone about my objective the wrong way, for which I do apologize. I will reach out to old battle buddies, friends in the area and use your community to fact check my gear. I am sorry how things played out with BigMike, I am sure he's a great guy, I will agree that gear and vodka are a potent mix. No harm no foul. I look forward to leveraging everyone here's vast experience. Let's ranger up!


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 17, 2016)

Jerry, Jerry,Jerry......


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 17, 2016)

My 2 cents:

Generally, those that call themselves operators are not.  They might work with operators, but yea, I have yet to work with any organization where people seriously went around telling others they were "operators."  

Second, as others have said, if you were able to get whatever you wanted while working with the old gang, then you should still be able to get what you need now, especially in DC.  When I was in NOVA it would take about 3 mins in a gym to find a fellow "operator" (using the term loosely) that you could bullshit with, and then get a source.  I know pilots that could get you amphetamines, meatheads that could get you anything else, docs that would help you with bloodwork, etc.

Finally, here's a video for those of you wanting to be an operator:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XlH7as17tc


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 17, 2016)

Trying to go the stolen valor route on a jewce board is def a new one to me.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 17, 2016)

> Finally, here's a video for those of you wanting to be an operator:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XlH7as17tc



Lol!!! I love mbest11x!


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 18, 2016)

Again, everyone feels a need to chime in. Yet even after going out of my way too be kind and humble, and acknowledge my mistakes I still get a bunch of attacks from people who don't know me from their mothers sexual partners. First, you don't know who I am, second my boy down at 9 pointed me in this direction, once he saw how it went down he put me in touch with a guy up here. He also said shut the **** up. We know who we are, and don't care what some of you **** yards have to say. Finally, your so fast to criticize me but do a little fact checking, put the pieces together. If you don't think I'm a shooter, that's cool with me. But if you had half a brain you'd figure the guy had enough knowledge to demonstrate he's been placed and probably knows more than some dude who just wanted to chime in and throw in a jab. Btw, look up stolen valor, never claimed an award or combat action. I just said what I used to do prior to my med retirement. Then you called out my integrity and trolled the **** out of me. Reason I hate the internet, I like to look people in the eye especially as they open their mouth.


----------



## Milo (Apr 18, 2016)

Operators are obsolete now bro. Cell phones eliminate the need for any of that. Welcome to 2016.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 18, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> Again, everyone feels a need to chime in. Yet even after going out of my way too be kind and humble, and acknowledge my mistakes I still get a bunch of attacks from people who don't know me from their mothers sexual partners. First, you don't know who I am, second my boy down at 9 pointed me in this direction, once he saw how it went down he put me in touch with a guy up here. He also said shut the **** up. We know who we are, and don't care what some of you **** yards have to say. Finally, your so fast to criticize me but do a little fact checking, put the pieces together. If you don't think I'm a shooter, that's cool with me. But if you had half a brain you'd figure the guy had enough knowledge to demonstrate he's been placed and probably knows more than some dude who just wanted to chime in and throw in a jab. Btw, look up stolen valor, never claimed an award or combat action. I just said what I used to do prior to my med retirement. Then you called out my integrity and trolled the **** out of me. Reason I hate the internet, I like to look people in the eye especially as they open their mouth.



You're very first post made reference to being a operator.  Can you honestly blame anyone for being skeptical?  I agree you've definitely acknowledged your mistakes, etc and I can certainly appreciate that.  Truthfully, you didn't get it nearly as bad as I thought you would.  You're right in that you shouldn't care what anyone here thinks.  We have plenty of vets and plenty of people who have worked private on this board who don't really discuss it.  This board is not hosting a contest to see who is the baddest mother ****er last I checked.  You're background makes absolutely no difference to any of us but your willingness to immediately make reference to it can justifiably turn some people off.  

I don't just walk into a place and say:
6 years Army
2 years blackwater
B.A. in Criminolgy
M.A. in International Affairs
PhD in Criminology
Multiple masters level certificates in various security related fields
Oh, and I'm a certified nutrition specialist and trainer.

My point is you have got to understand that people reacted to your posts in a very predictable manner.

You don't have to justify your past to any of us, but either Ranger up and move on or let it continue to bother you.  It makes no difference to me.  

I absolutely welcome having another Army vet on this board and hope you stick around.


----------



## Ronin72 (Apr 18, 2016)

Well one thing I'll put my 2 cents in on this was a major shitshow.... Key board warriors & you know who you are or aren't are the lowest form of human evolution. This isn't a source board, buy "thesourcecheck..." Is. If I violated any of your rules then ban my ass. I prefer to associate with grown men who act as such! Pfff! Smh..


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 18, 2016)

This might be one of the dumbest conversations I've ever been involved with (with a few exceptions). But those exceptions were direct and meaningful the rest was pure stupidity in the form of "i'm inadequate and here comes some guy who thinks he's hot shit, so let me show him how tuff I am by typing some tough words". The point, which I believe I made once or twice was I don't think I'm hot shit, I regret the way I went about it initially and have since vocally said so.  The end game was someone in this area, would read my post, pm me, vet me and then just start talking. Seems legit, or else it did until people who know nothing of something they want to call me out on turn it into a 3 page thread about how though I can't be, because they have to be tougher. I'm not tough, but I do have heart and skills. I also know how to treat people with respect, especially  strangers. If you got more shit to say, great but just know your doing it on the internet, not at bar, not on a tough corner, not in al-raqqah. Your doing it, likely with a mirror near by on your computer, or on your phone in line to get to a Bernie Sanders rally.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 18, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> This might be one of the dumbest conversations I've ever been involved with (with a few exceptions). But those exceptions were direct and meaningful the rest was pure stupidity in the form of "i'm inadequate and here comes some guy who thinks he's hot shit, so let me show him how tuff I am by typing some tough words". The point, which I believe I made once or twice was I don't think I'm hot shit, I regret the way I went about it initially and have since vocally said so.  The end game was someone in this area, would read my post, pm me, vet me and then just start talking. Seems legit, or else it did until people who know nothing of something they want to call me out on turn it into a 3 page thread about how though I can't be, because they have to be tougher. I'm not tough, but I do have heart and skills. I also know how to treat people with respect, especially  strangers. If you got more shit to say, great but just know your doing it on the internet, not at bar, not on a tough corner, not in al-raqqah. Your doing it, likely with a mirror near by on your computer, or on your phone in line to get to a Bernie Sanders rally.



One of the dumbest conversations I was involved with had an afghan recon commander and his chi boy....or perhaps it was a village elder and G3...wait, no, it was Dev group and a PJ busting eachothers balls.  

End game is you wanting someone as a connection in the area?  If you are in DC and want a NOVA guy, I got a few, PM me.  They can vent and I know they have hookups for whatever it is you are looking for.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 18, 2016)

Hell of a resume tuna, brains brawn and dedication to pull that off, thanks for your service brother.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks brotha!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 18, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> Thank you for being welcoming and polite, I certainly appreciate it.  learned a lesson, and I believe I had initially gone about my objective the wrong way, for which I do apologize. I will reach out to old battle buddies, friends in the area and use your community to fact check my gear. I am sorry how things played out with BigMike, I am sure he's a great guy, I will agree that gear and vodka are a potent mix. No harm no foul. I look forward to leveraging everyone here's vast experience. Let's ranger up!



this ! you will have no issue using the networks you already have to achieve your goals I am sure . Then you can hang around here to pick up tips on the how and the what etc Good luck and welcome bro


----------

